# Shades of White



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have noticed in the photos of Maltese over the years that some seem whiter than others. I know that sometimes when I take pictures of Sassy her coat will reflect the light especially from the flash and almost make her look too white (if that is possible). Anyway, I read something interesting this morning. I read that there are <span style="color:#0000ff">253 sh<span style="font-family:Verdana">ades of white</span> <span style="font-family:Verdana">and of course they are all acceptable in a Maltese. So if anyone is wondering why their little fluff may not look as white or looks whiter than others this could be the reason. I thought this was interesting. I never knew there were so many shades of white. </span></span>


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Interesting topic Pat, I can say with 5 white dogs all of them are different shades of white and different times of year thier coats are whiter. :huh:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Interesting topic Pat, I can say with 5 white dogs all of them are different shades of white and different times of year thier coats are whiter. :huh:[/B]


Sassy too........right after a bath :HistericalSmiley: just kidding  but you are right. I think the sunshine helps too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I realized there are many of shades of white when I was trying to choose paint for a white wall
:smtease: there are enough to make you go crazy....


As for the malts, sometimes mine look very white and sometimes they look alittle dingy - I guess it all has to do with the lighting (and how dirty they are :w00t: )


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I realized there are many of shades of white when I was trying to choose paint for a white wall
> :smtease: there are enough to make you go crazy....
> 
> 
> As for the malts, sometimes mine look very white and sometimes they look alittle dingy - I guess it all has to do with the lighting (and how dirty they are :w00t: )[/B]


Sassy gets dingy looking when she needs a bath. Wonder what shade of white Tinky is? Maybe we should ask the guy from Forrest Gump...they guy who knows about shrimp....Bubba :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's really interesting! I didn't realize there were so many different shades of white. Zoey is a little whiter than Tess but if you don't look at them standing together you really don't notice it much. They both have different hair texture too. Zoey is more silky and Tess is more cottony. Zoey mats easy and Tess never mats. It's so funny how different they can be. Zoey is always into something and Tess is forever the good little girly girl and always the little lady.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I noticed that Max looks really really white when we are outside, but looks dingy in the house. Plus he has some lemon on his ears, but you can't see it at all when we are outside.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes! I read about the 250+ shades of white recently, too!

Ollie is very white. But he's on the big side and his coat isn't that great for growing out anyway. But oh, do I love Sassy's coat and color..... :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I noticed that Max looks really really white when we are outside, but looks dingy in the house. Plus he has some lemon on his ears, but you can't see it at all when we are outside.[/B]


Ollie is VERY white, but you should see him against a freshly fallen snow--he looks nasty, lol.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that's a lot of white!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Although I've never thought about it in conjunction with the furbabies, I sure have when trying to choose paint. It's just overwhelming the different "shades" of white.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Wonder who counted? Did they line up dogs of different whites?
Did they take them to Home Depot and hold them against different
paint chips? LOL Those are a lot of white dogs.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Wonder who counted? Did they line up dogs of different whites?
> Did they take them to Home Depot and hold them against different
> paint chips? LOL Those are a lot of white dogs.[/B]


VERY funny Brit. Great image to have in one's mind also.

Wow Pat, I knew there were a LOT of whites, I just never thought about how many. Hmmmm  too many for me to worry about.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

